# Leesville Lake Saugeye



## mike leesville (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone have any luck catching any saugeyes at Leesville? I know they stocked approx. 100,000 fingerlings the last two years and was wondering if they are taking hold. I normally fish for bass there and if I'm lucky might cross a muskie along the way. Would like to target some saugeye if it made sense. I think I will send email to ODNR and see if they are doing an electo-shock survey this year. Thanks in advance for any info......


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I know theres saugeye in there , but have never heard much about them.


----------



## fisheye (Apr 11, 2004)

I caught a few saugeye at Leesville last year around this time while fishing for bass. They all hit on a #7 Shad Rap in natural shad color. All were caught near the point accross from Clow's Marina. I've only been to Leesville a couple times this year but haven't had as much luck.


----------

